

So I got my first bill from Amazon Web Services after moving off the free tier - JeremyMorgan
http://i.imgur.com/W6VSL.jpg

======
JeremyMorgan
$2.12 I don't know what I was expecting, but I wasn't expecting that. I use
AWS for all the images on my website, because after doing some testing there
was a notable difference in speed. I used the free tier for one year, then on
November 1st, I started having to pay. I didn't really pay attention to the
billing amounts in the past because I wasn't paying but I was expecting a much
higher price.

Also notable, this is the biggest month I've in the history of my website, I
hit the front page of HN 3 or 4 times, and the front page of Lifehacker and
Adafruit industries blog. Most of my days were around 5k uniques, with spikes
up to 20k with the plugs from the big sites.

All I can say about this is if you're thinking of using S3 for your CDN to
make your website faster and save hard drive space, don't let monetary cost be
an obstacle. This is a hell of a bargain, that's why I'm sharing it today.

~~~
3825
I guess your mileage may vary...

